# Looking to get back into RP



## EmpressCiela (Dec 28, 2020)

So I used to be *obssesed* with roleplay and creative writing, but due to a really bad experience I've been out of it for at least a good 3 years now, and I'm looking to get back into it. Preferably 1-on-1 for now, but I like being in groups too!

I have my own world and characters that I use for myself, and I have experience in a variety of settings (High Fantasy, Modern, and darker settings being my favorites) but I'm also a pretty quick learner and can adapt to whatever's thrown at me. In regards to SFW/NSFW/NSFL, I don't have a lot of experience with sex/romance stuff, but I'm learning. A lot of the stuff I do is either SFW or NSFL (lots of gorey, explicit details, darker scenes when it comes to certain subjects, etc) since I have more experience with it, coming from a fantasy and horror background.

Regardless of what comes from this, I can't wait to start writing with you all!


----------



## Mambi (Dec 28, 2020)

_<the air shimmers and parts, a sleek black cat emerging from the hole with glowing eyes and a wide smile> _Hya! Names Mambi, pleased to meetcha! _<the cat bows over his tail respectfully> _I'd love to have some RP fun with you...I'll be back in a few days but feel free to drop a message and we can work out scenario details? I like all settings and can adapt to whatever mood you're in, and I *love* being creative so works for me!

_<the glow flashes in his eyes as he winks at you> _See you later if you still want to! _<with a laugh and a playful wave, he falls backwards into the rift, which re-seals itself behind him as the giggles fade out...>_


----------



## Bllst (Dec 28, 2020)

Ah, it was the same for me (did RP, fell out of it, started up again quite recently). I used to do a fair bit of creative writing; there are a few sci-fi and fantasy short stories I published in some local journals and magazines, drifting somewhere across the internet.

I'd love to explore a world with you!


----------



## EmpressCiela (Dec 28, 2020)

Mambi said:


> _<the air shimmers and parts, a sleek black cat emerging from the hole with glowing eyes and a wide smile> _Hya! Names Mambi, pleased to meetcha! _<the cat bows over his tail respectfully> _I'd love to have some RP fun with you...I'll be back in a few days but feel free to drop a message and we can work out scenario details? I like all settings and can adapt to whatever mood you're in, and I *love* being creative so works for me!
> 
> _<the glow flashes in his eyes as he winks at you> _See you later if you still want to! _<with a laugh and a playful wave, he falls backwards into the rift, which re-seals itself behind him as the giggles fade out...>_


_She sat silently at the vacant space where the portal had just been, still trying to figure out what just happened. "The offer was interesting enough. I think I'll follow up. Somehow."_


Bllst said:


> Ah, it was the same for me (did RP, fell out of it, started up again quite recently). I used to do a fair bit of creative writing; there are a few sci-fi and fantasy short stories I published in some local journals and magazines, drifting somewhere across the internet.
> 
> I'd love to explore a world with you!


I'm always down! I already have a MASSIVE world for my characters already created, but I'm down for anything ^w^


----------



## Bllst (Dec 28, 2020)

EmpressCiela said:


> _She sat silently at the vacant space where the portal had just been, still trying to figure out what just happened. "The offer was interesting enough. I think I'll follow up. Somehow."_
> 
> I'm always down! I already have a MASSIVE world for my characters already created, but I'm down for anything ^w^


Ah, great! Do you happen to have a Discord? (it's just generally a bit more convenient for RP, in my opinion, but no worries if you don't!)


----------



## EmpressCiela (Dec 28, 2020)

Yep! @8455DroP#6459

I'm in the studio right now, so I'll be a little slow to reply for a bit, but message me and I'll get back to you asap


----------



## Bllst (Dec 28, 2020)

EmpressCiela said:


> Yep! @8455DroP#6459
> 
> I'm in the studio right now, so I'll be a little slow to reply for a bit, but message me and I'll get back to you asap


It's possible I am just having a Bad Technology Day, but I can't seem to find you on Discord. You can hit me up at sunsmithereens#3549 whenever you get a chance!


----------



## EmpressCiela (Dec 28, 2020)

Will do!


----------



## EmpressCiela (Dec 28, 2020)

Bllst said:


> It's possible I am just having a Bad Technology Day, but I can't seem to find you on Discord. You can hit me up at sunsmithereens#3549 whenever you get a chance!


Just sent the request over


----------



## Anon_the_human (Dec 28, 2020)

Hey, I'm interested! Feel free to add my Discord

Anon_The_Human#6889


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 28, 2020)

hey, im noob I like slice of life and fighting, as a minor I cant do yiff stuff, (which is a shame).


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Dec 29, 2020)

Hey. Im really unterested in hearing about that world of yours. If youre still looking for peeps


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm interested too! I think we could be a pretty good rp match. I'm obsessed with fantasy and magic. I'm also adaptable so I'm down for whatever! I love giving my rp characters dark pasts and things like that for them to emotionally overcome! Or dark presents... Depends on what's needed, to be honest. The Alyx above is also a great rp partner, so you should definitely give him a chance!


----------



## EmpressCiela (Dec 31, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> Hey, I'm interested! Feel free to add my Discord
> 
> Anon_The_Human#6889


Will do!




Alyx-the-blue said:


> Hey. Im really unterested in hearing about that world of yours. If youre still looking for peeps


Oh yea, definitely still looking for partners. As for my world, I'm still writing things down, but if you want to take a look at what's been documented thus far, you can check out my database on WorldAnvil. My characters on Toyhou.se also have little bits and pieces of lore, and there's a little bit of literature there, too.




Alyx_0_0 said:


> I'm interested too! I think we could be a pretty good rp match. I'm obsessed with fantasy and magic. I'm also adaptable so I'm down for whatever! I love giving my rp characters dark pasts and things like that for them to emotionally overcome! Or dark presents... Depends on what's needed, to be honest. The Alyx above is also a great rp partner, so you should definitely give him a chance!


For sure! And I'll go ahead and PM you!


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Dec 31, 2020)

EmpressCiela said:


> Will do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice i would love to RP with you. PM me and we can chat ^.^

Also if you see this thanks for the kind words alyx.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm imagining both alyx's here should rp as twins or something, that'd be fun to watch.
I'm not too much a fan of dark stuffs like curses (even my "cosmic eldritch horror" here has a "good ending", in a sense), and I'm not that experienced with world-building either, but I can say I'm somewhat decent at planning out magic and the likes.
That being said, if you wanna give it a shot with me, here I am.


----------



## bøøzii (Jan 2, 2021)

if anyone wants to rp message me im super down


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Jan 2, 2021)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> I'm imagining both alyx's here should rp as twins or something, that'd be fun to watch.
> I'm not too much a fan of dark stuffs like curses (even my "cosmic eldritch horror" here has a "good ending", in a sense), and I'm not that experienced with world-building either, but I can say I'm somewhat decent at planning out magic and the likes.
> That being said, if you wanna give it a shot with me, here I am.


Never really been into group rp but alyx and i as twins is a funny enough idea that id try it.


----------

